# How to become a client of Helios Nutrition



## Spongy (Apr 19, 2012)

Becoming a client of Helios Nutrition is easy!  The first step is to email HeliosNutrition@gmail.com and let me know you are interested.  I will usually respond within a matter of hours depending on time of day.  You and I will then briefly discuss your goals and figure out a plan that will work for you.  We will then make payment arrangements.  

After I receive payment I will send you an introductory email with a questionnaire that I would like you to fill out.  Please be as accurate as possible with the questions and email your responses back to me.  I will not count the time it takes for you to fill out the questionnaire against you, but keep in mind I only accept a limited number of clients at a time, so if it takes more than a few days I may contact you and remind you.  Once I receive your responses, your “block of time” begins.  I will outline an initial diet and training program (if you need one).  Once I finish your diet (usually 24 hours depending on work load) you and I will have a phone conference where I may ask some follow up questions and further tweak your diet before sending it off to you.

Once you receive your diet, it will be good for approximately 1 week before you and I will talk again and discuss how it’s going.  I will make adjustments on a daily, weekly, or monthly basis depending on how well the initial diet is working for you.  You can ALWAYS email me, you can ALWAYS call me (I may not answer, but leave a message!).  You and I will be in this together.  I will NOT just hand you a diet and send you on your way.  

While Helios Nutrition may be a business, the very core revolves around the partnerships and relationships I make.  I do not want to just give you a diet, I want to see you succeed and I want to building lasting relationships with all of my clients.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 19, 2012)

good stuff...i plan to get with your this summer.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 23, 2012)

looking forward to it brother, I will be cutting great discounts for SI members!


----------

